# When leather gloves get wet



## amelia (May 3, 2003)

Here in the wet country, it's never long after you buy a new pair of leather gloves that they get wet and turn the consistency of cardboard. Is there any way of restoring the softness of leather gloves once they've gotten wet?


----------



## Lt. Wombat (Jul 3, 2003)

We treat them with baseball glove oil/conditioner when new and they have yet to get stiff unless water get inside them


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Buy good deerskin or elkskin gloves - they don't get hard when the dry.


----------



## mousecat33 (Jan 9, 2004)

Neats foot oil does the trick, especially if applied before they get wet.

mc


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

Work them mechanically. Just rolling them over and over and around and around on a flat surface will do, or throw them in a clothes dryer with a few tennis balls and tennis shoes without heat for a few minutes.


----------



## UncleTom (Jan 24, 2003)

I have used wd 40 or even dexron transmission fluid. Sounds crude but it will soften them and lasts a long time. If they are just work gloves that is.


----------



## opus (Sep 15, 2004)

Dont use Neatsfoot, it deteriorates the thread. I use olive oil on all my leather. Saddles, boots, ******, reins, headstalls.....

Had a saddle maker turn me onto it, wouldnt use anything else.


----------



## BCR (Jun 24, 2002)

I actually wet mine on purpose, I wash them. 

They soften up again with use. Also, I occ. treat a pair of clean gloves with lanolin rubbed into them. Makes them more water-repellent.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

I put mine on my hands and rub leather conditioner (bought at a leather store) into them, and buff it off. If they've also gotten dirty, I wash them with saddle soap first. I can usually keep a pair soft this way until the leather wears completely through!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I always make my new leather gloves and boots wet, soaked actually. Then wear them till they are dry, apply a leather conditioner. I make my leather conditioner out of bear oil (when I can get it) or Neet's Foot oil and bees wax. Heat the oil an put alittle bee's wax in it, just enough to make it a soft paste.

Bob


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Olive oil here.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

I usually work in a nice amount of mink oil before I ever work with them. Just put the gloves on and work in the oil like it was lotion on your hands. Mink oil will water proof the gloves as well as keep them soft. I use it on my boots as well, trust me your feet will thank you :worship: after walking through rain and puddles.


----------



## Debbie in MO (May 13, 2002)

I put the gloves on my hands and wash them with murphy's oil soap. It's glycerin soap. Then I let them dry slowly and wear them til they are soft. I clean all my tack and boots with it and then follow with Leather Therapy for tack and mink oil for boots.


----------



## havellostmywings (Aug 20, 2003)

whenever hubby buys a new pair of gloves or boots...

he soaks them and then wears them till they dry.. that way they fit his hands/feet perfectly... 

THEN, he will saddlesoap them... and then treat them with oil... He likes neetsfoot oil for his boots.. tends to waterproof them.. and i have seen him in a pinch use veggie oil.. 

he also takes the time to polish his boots once a week.. he says that helps keep them water proof and he will oil his gloves at the same time.. it is his sunday afternoon ritual.

he is hard on his boots, but they usually last 6 months to a year and the same with his gloves. and he uses his gloves for everything



Lynn in Texas


----------

